# How long does it take to get a medical card



## Wonderwall (27 Apr 2008)

I have just applied for a medical card. Does anyone know how long it might take to come through? Also am I liable for medical expenses in the meantime? My daughter is going in for surgery in a few days and will be in hospital for about two weeks but I will not be able to afford to pay the hospital charges.


----------



## SarahMc (27 Apr 2008)

It depends on the HSE involved (about 1 month in my area).  In this instance it is worth telephoning them first thing Monday, and advising them of your situation.


----------



## NicolaM (28 Apr 2008)

Hi
You might also have a look at this:
_*Inpatient charges in public hospitals *
__In cases of excessive hardship, the Health Service Executive may provide the service free of charge._ ([broken link removed])
You should also ask the H.S.E. re this when you phone explaining your situation.
I hope all goes well with your daughter's surgery

Nicola


----------



## Wonderwall (28 Apr 2008)

I just rang the health board and spoke to a very helpful guy who is going to fast track the application so we should have it tomorrow. I am very relieved. Renews my faith in the HSE.

Apparently they only process renewals once a month. First time applications are processed daily and should only take a few days if everything is included.

Thanks for your advice everyone.


----------

